

Spotify announces music app store - Spotify Platform - estel
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/spotify-announces-music-app-store-1044396

======
PLejeck
This seems like a wonderfully pointless gimmick.

Plus, last I checked, Spotify is en route to implosion with so many people
realizing it's hurting more than piracy is.

A very profitable collapse, by the looks of how much they pay out ;)

~~~
rdouble
Spotify has always operated at a loss. They lost 40 million dollars last year.
If they implode it will be due to economics not sympathy for musicians.

~~~
PLejeck
Ouch, their record label contracts must be AWFUL.

~~~
rdouble
Not sure why you were downvoted. They are awful, that is why they are losing
money.

------
allbutlost
Link to the apps page on spotify site <http://www.spotify.com/apps/>

[edit] - seems you can now get the preview of apps on
<http://www.spotify.com/uk/download/previews/>

------
saturdaysaint
Awesome. It's starting to dawn on me that audio is increasingly powerful in an
ever more "mobile" world. I take in more and more content via audio
(audiobooks, The Economist, a widening array of podcasts, I'm even playing
with text-to-speech apps for Twitter and web articles). It's more convenient
while I'm on the move and I find it more conducive to actually focusing on
long form, high-value content. A music service with a strong API really
creates the opportunity for a platform to grow out of these disparate content
sources.

~~~
JonnieCache
I love that spoken word radio is basically back.

Perhaps you would enjoy our fine BBC Radio 4, broadcasting on matters
intellectual since 1939?

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/>

------
growt
I tested it and I love it! The biggest deficit of spotify for me was that
music discovery somehow lacked (compared to last.fm, etc.) Now I can use a
bunch of services to help me discover music inside (!) of spotify. I don't
know about the business and monetary aspects of this which are discussed here
- but as a user I think its great (and maybe thats the best indication for a
successfull product anyhow?)

------
chrischen
Rdio has the same API, except it's web based so you can integrate into
websites.

------
snikolic
I can't find any info for developers. Has anyone else?

~~~
allbutlost
Not yet, but I would check <http://developer.spotify.com/en/> in a couple of
days

edit: More quickly than I thought - <http://developer.spotify.com/en/spotify-
apps-api/overview/>

------
adamsmith
This sounds awesome! It reminds me of Winamp plugins from back in the day --
only hopefully with all of the advantages of modern technologies.

------
rorrr
<http://www.spotify.com/us/download/previews/>

